

How to build better ebooks- Form, Content, Technology - americandesi333
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/08/04/building-better-e-books/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HackEducation+%28Hack+Education%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
davidw
It'll be interesting to see where some people go with the concept of eBooks,
but in the meantime, I'm having a great time with LiberWriter, producing
"regular old ebooks" with lots of words in them. It's a fascinating time in an
interesting market.

~~~
hsmyers
Can LiberWriter satisfy both LuLu, Amazon and iWhatever with the push of a
button (I'll allow 3 pushes here :) )? I've never used it and am curious...

~~~
davidw
Amazon yes. And that's 80+% of the market, so that's where we started.

Lulu accepts .doc files, so most people would probably go for that.

iPad, Nook, etc... working on it.

Truth be told though, readers of HN are not our market. Anyone here can figure
out the HTML/XML/CSS requirements without too much trouble. Granted, LW is
probably still faster, but for some people, the learning curve is just too
steep and they'd prefer to get some help.

